# NM; 18th Oct; Wizard Meet



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's that time of month where good friends meet at the Wizard Pub in Alderley Edge for a natter and a pint (and food for the hungry souls) from 7pm onwards 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 0139,d.d2k

There are a few parking spaces in front of the pub but there is ample room around the back.

See you there 

*And in attendance will be:*

Dani
John
Richard
Karen & Scott
Peter & Simon
Jonathan,Emma & Barnaby
?Mat?
?Steve?

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Dani

All being well, we should be able to make this one (fingers crossed Scott's work rota doesn't change). It's about time we made the effort to venture down to your neck of the woods!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's super Karen! Looking forward to seeing both of you there 

Not posting, a few peeps PM'd that they would be there: Richard (poor1), John (-H)
Most likelies: Mat (G60MAT), Peter (ss), possible: V6RUL

Errrr, think I'll be there too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Ha ha, hope you can make it!

At least there should be a few faces we know


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm, yes, I hope I can make the 18th October :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking forward to it. The Wizard is a wizard pub with rustic tables, top quality home cooked food, fabulous Storm Brewing beers and a cosy atmosphere. Can't wait


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Dani,

We should both be there Providing there's no disasters at work (last Tuesday my 4pm home time turned into 9pm!).

I also have an interesting puzzle for John (that he'll most likely solve in seconds).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I have an interesting puzzle for John (that he'll most likely solve in seconds).


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking fw to seeing both of you, Peter and Simon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow I can't wait even less now :lol:

Why don't we each bring a puzzle and make it a puzzle night?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chinese finger puzzle?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm intrigued :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm puzzled! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm perplexed :lol: :lol:


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

John=-H. Don't forget the tensioner this time - another puzzle


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just heard from Mosschops that he, Emma and Barnaby will join us. I better update the first page :roll:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

Just to let you know that I will be at the Wizard tomorrow evening.

Look forward to meeting you.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Just to let you know that I will be at the Wizard tomorrow evening.
> 
> ...


ExcellenTT, Phil. See you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If anyone is desperate: we have the table booked from 6:30pm onwards


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you tomorrow - must remember a few things :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> must remember a few things :wink:


Glutamate is good for the brain aiding memory recall :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Glutamate is good for the brain aiding memory recall :roll:


Hmmmm, I'm sure I have somewhere to be tonight ........ Now where did I put that glutamate?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wasn't it on Orion's belt? :roll:


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

Our previous plans have changed so add two more!

Carl & Sandra
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming to share the Wizard experience. If you enjoyed yourselves only half as much as I did then you must have had a great evening 

And a very special welcome to Karen, Scott, Phil and our youngest member, Barnaby, just 15 weeks young [smiley=kid.gif]
[I'll let Jonathan post a picture of him]

I'll be posting up about the pre-Christmas Pennine Curry Cruise in a few days once I've sorted the starting point


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone last night for making us feel welcome, we had a great evening, it was good to meet up with both familiar and new faces. I can't believe that I managed to do one of the puzzles without throwing it at someone!! Oh, and how cute was Barnaby? :-*

Karen & Scott


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> I can't believe that I managed to do one of the puzzles without throwing it at someone!!
> Karen


Karen, you're more patient than I am 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A fantastic warm and welcoming meet Dani. Thanks for organising and being such a good host and making it all work. It was great to see everybody amd talk about everythingunder the sun and I think Peter bringing in that fiendish pyramid puzzle sparked off an interesting theme for the evening - good to see everyone having a go at the puzzles - I must practice before hand so I can remember how to do the ones I bought :lol:

The Wizard it's a very cosy and friendly place - home cooked food excellent as always with very friendly amd helpful staff - always a pleasure going there and thanks for going the extra mile to fit us all in together. We had a brilliant time


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for a great evening. 

I wonder if John's got that wooden cube back together yet? :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No not yet - I'll go and get it ....


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

We had a really good time and Barnaby enjoyed himself too - thanks for organising Dani.

Look forward to next time, here is a pic of him in our garden.

Jonathan & Emma & Barnaby


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

[smiley=drummer.gif] Ta daaarrrr!
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mosschops said:


> We had a really good time and Barnaby enjoyed himself too - thanks for organising Dani.
> 
> Look forward to next time, here is a pic of him in our garden.
> 
> Jonathan & Emma & Barnaby


A really lively cute one Jonathan, all excited, wiggling and drooling but at least Barnaby was quiet and well behaved :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What a cute doggie he is. You're lucky I've let you take him home with you :wink: :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif] Ta daaarrrr!
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Well done!


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Really enjoyed Friday night, thanks to everyone for making it a great evening.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for joining us Phil. You have to bring your wife next time


----------

